

Show HN: A rating and review website for iOS and OS X frameworks - drewolbrich
http://www.sdkcritic.com

======
drewolbrich
I was motivated to create this site because I encountered several surprising
undocumented issues with the GameKit SDK's GKTurnBasedMatch class. My review:
[http://www.sdkcritic.com/topic/16694?review=4](http://www.sdkcritic.com/topic/16694?review=4)
I was interested in the concept of a site that could capture the consensus of
the developer community with respect to a particular class or method that I
hadn't used before.

------
lkesteloot
This is awesome!

